# There is another one on the way



## mysteryscribe (Jan 28, 2007)

World pinhole day that is.  I got an email but deleted it since I no longer shoot pin holers.  I'm sure some of you will be getting the email.


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, don't delete these things till ya can give everyone the dates - geez!    

/scolding


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 29, 2007)

surely they sent you one....  I just didnt think...


----------



## Steph (Jan 29, 2007)

Pinhole day this year is... April 29th.

See http://www.pinholeday.org/


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 29, 2007)

See I knew there was someone smarter than me who would know....


----------



## terri (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope we see some more work from you then, Steph! :thumbup: Your last series was lovely.


----------



## ferny (Feb 12, 2007)

So I have to dig out my little terri shaped doll and grab the pins all ready for then?


----------



## terri (Feb 12, 2007)

ferny said:


> So I have to dig out my little terri shaped doll and grab the pins all ready for then?


ale:


----------

